# Chappelle's Show



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Anybody ever watch this show on Wednesday evening on Comedy Central? The guy is hilarious.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Some of his Rick James quotes are a favoite of the guys.

Simply hilarious!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

How about some SAM ADAM'S *****?? MMMMMM!! :beer:
This non resident can't get enough of him, and to think it started with Half-Baked. Awesome show.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

I like his reinactment as Prince playing basketball.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

His show is great. You can't go hardly anywhere without hearing "I'm Rick James....." What did the five fingers say to the face????


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

How about when he plays the blind white supremecist :lol: .Or the white family whose last name is Nig...(you fill out the rest).Hillarious show!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Besides Rick James my favorite is the race draft when they draft Tiger Woods and he goes up and says "forshizzel". I laughed my *** off on that one.

I love half baked too.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

GG, i agree with you totally. But my favorite part of the racial draft is when the chinese draft the wu tan clan.

How this guy gets away with some of the **** he says is beyond me.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Two words for ya...

"Game......blouses."


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

Then he made us pancakes.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Some of the classics can be viewed here:

http://www.davechapelle.com/chappelles-show.htm

:lol:


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

When "Keeping It Real" goes wrong. I love it


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i love how he toned down the racist stuff from last season, its no longer geared specifically towards any certain race so we all get laughs out of it. I loved the rick james, the couch scene was the funniest thing i've seen in a long long time, "Ah! Darkness, damn voodoo, black magic, midnight, wide nose having mother f'ers" :lol:


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

have a nice flight.....WHHHHHHHAAAT? have a nice flight.....WHHHHHHHAAAT? have a nice flight.....WHHHHHHHAAAT? have a nice flight.....WHHHHHHHAAAT? have a nice flight.....WHHHHHHHAAAT? have a nice flight......OOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKAAYYY!!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im Rick James *****!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Let's see that in Slow Motion!!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

What is a Chickenhead? :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

what in the name of god is the "itis" my friend and i have been using it for weeks without knowing what it is. i hope someone is more ebonically educated than i am.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Wayne Brady makes Brian Gumball look like Malcolm X.

"Is Wayne Brady gonna have to choke a b$tch."


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I'll also have a Samual Jackson...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

REACH FOR THE SKY...*******!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2004)

I"M RICH *****!!!! :2cents:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

stoeger said:


> "Is Wayne Brady gonna have to choke a b$tch."


That was one of the funnies skits yet...I'm still laughing. :laugh:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Im going to be seeing him live here in Omaha June 20th.....Cant Wait! I saw him two years ago out in Boston and it was absolutly HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

ALL EIGHT OF THIS SEASON'S EPISODES RUNNING BACK TO BACK ON COMEDY CENTRAL THIS SATURDAY STARTING AT 9 PM!!!!!

As Lil John put it...."YEEEEEEEAAAAAAYYYYYY-AAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!"


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

WHAAAAT!!! :beer:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

Are you serious???  That's gonna be one hell of a rough night, time to party!!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

